# I made something so I can make something (drawbars)



## ScottGunSmith (Apr 8, 2021)

Super Simple but solved a problem. Just got a new milling machine but at the same time rebuilding my lathe. I need the milling machine to fix the lathe and ran into a smorgasbord of tooling that needed different drawbars. I have M12-1.75 in it but the ER32 Collet is a 1/2 while the boring head is a 3/8 so some all thread, a jam nut and a coupling nut should work until I can turn a few on the lathe.


----------

